# Local Noise Ordinance



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

This would obviously depend on the specific location and zoning of the property. Generally though, are registered breeders responsible for the same noise ordinance laws for barking disturbances? I would imagine it very difficult to keep multiple dogs quiet when their kenneled next to each other.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't think if it is a residential area that an exception will be made. I do know that here in Pierre when a local vet wanted to build a clinic in a residential area she had to get a variance and the neighbors agreed to the clinic being there. She has no outdoor kennels so the noise would not be an issue. The boarding kennels with outdoor runs are located outside the city limits.


----------

